# RADICAL



## Orc (Jun 30, 2008)

TESTING AREA IS TESTING AREA
EDGE OF FORUMS IS EDGE OF FORUMS
2008 IS 2008

Let's start![*]Microsoft Paint[*]400x350 pixels[*]Use of Mouse Preferred
(tablet is okay if you have I guess but mouse more awesome)[*]Draw some shit![*]Upload
(use tinypic or whatever image hosting)[*]Post your masterpiece.[*]Tell what next user has to draw.[*]????[*]PROFITYOU KNOW THE DRILL! GO!

ADDENDUM: If multiple users post at same time and are contested, draw whatever's the first one who got the last category. So be fast. This is for iSketch practice.


Spoiler: Why RADICAL?



Me and some tempers were playing iSketch and was dominator's turn to draw.
He drew some guy falling to his death and nobody got the word. The word he got was "RADICAL".
(He explained that it's a *radical death*.)



EDIT: NO LOSER ALL WINNERS
NOT A CONTEST
NOT A POLL ON SOFAS

NEW RULE:
If the first guy who got the last forgets to put what to draw next...
NEXT:
RADICAL






NEXT:
Your favorite GBAtemp user.


OH LAWD IT'S 2011!
Tips for a Prosperous Year & Good Fortune:
Only draw if you're familiar with what to draw next. Making shit up just so you can write what's next makes you lose Cock Points.
Try to at least be witty, funny and/or creative. Slapping shit up in a hurry makes you lose Cock Points.
This thread is for drawing. Pasting images on MS Paint does not count as drawing. Pasting images on your drawing is also a dick move. It makes you lose Cock Points.
Is it so fucking hard to make the image 400 x 350 pixels?


Spoiler: It's not











Contrary to popular belief, negative Cock Points don't give you a vagina. It gives you cancer.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 30, 2008)

RADICAL!
EDIT: 
oh I get it!
brb I'll draw something


----------



## Orc (Jun 30, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> RADICAL!


You're doing it wrong >_< draw NEXT:"_"


----------



## raulpica (Jun 30, 2008)

NEXT:
Famicom.


----------



## Orc (Jun 30, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> Famicom.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jun 30, 2008)

im late to bad


----------



## moozxy (Jun 30, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> Pregnant Monkey
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NeoWoeN (Jun 30, 2008)

_( yes, it's a monkey... and yes, he's preggo )_

*
NEXT
The French President*


Arggggg , owned.


----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2008)

Dammit, too late. Oh well.


----------



## Killermech (Jun 30, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> Hairless Kangaroo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jun 30, 2008)

NEXT: your mom


----------



## raulpica (Jun 30, 2008)

I've wasted a lot of time on this so I'm still gonna post it:

*





PREGNANT BONEMONKEY*


----------



## Orc (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah lol just post your work if it's awesome.





NEXT:
shaunj66 vs Demons


----------



## raulpica (Jun 30, 2008)

Gonna do the next one.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 30, 2008)

Here's shaun vs ninjas..






*NEXT*: Greg Woggerman


edit: oh wait.. it was demons.. sorry XP

edit2: NOW IT'S A DEMON NINJA!


----------



## Orc (Jun 30, 2008)

DEMONS not ninjas!


----------



## lagman (Jun 30, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> *NEXT*: Greg Woggerman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> shaunj66 vs Demons


His new avatar.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 30, 2008)

Shaun VS Daemons:


----------



## raulpica (Jun 30, 2008)

NEXT:
Super Lagman


----------



## Orc (Jun 30, 2008)

Greg Woggerman


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 30, 2008)

Super Lagman 




lol?

Next: ScuberSteve


----------



## raulpica (Jun 30, 2008)

You have to tell what the next user has to draw


----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2008)

SUPERLAGMAAAAAN!!!


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 30, 2008)

all text should be in size 7, font impact, just for the sake of awesome.

WHAT ARE WE DRAWING NEXT?


----------



## Orc (Jun 30, 2008)

NEW RULE:
If the first guy who got the last forgets to put what to draw next...
NEXT:
RADICAL


----------



## moozxy (Jun 30, 2008)

lol radical

NEXT:
Rightful


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 30, 2008)

NEXDO IT THE MATH WAY!




NEXT:
Car crash!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## laminaatplaat (Jun 30, 2008)

car crash now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







NEXT: ultimate gadget


----------



## Orc (Jun 30, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> Rightful
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 30, 2008)

THE ULTIMATE GADGET IS IN MY HANDS




NEXT:
FRUITY PINK COCKTAIL


----------



## Orc (Jun 30, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> FRUITY PINK COCKTAIL
> SCUBERSTEVE PUTS THE FRUITY IN COCKTAILS
> 
> ...


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jun 30, 2008)

(the other temper was still fiddeling with the uber combo for this fatality to fit the screen)​NEXT: roflcopter, without letters


----------



## raulpica (Jun 30, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> NEXT: roflcopter, without letters


That's too difficult


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jun 30, 2008)

néxt is: HRTH


----------



## silverspoon (Jun 30, 2008)

.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 30, 2008)

wtf, but I did roflchopter!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> NEXT: roflcopter, without letters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orc (Jun 30, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> néxt is: HRTH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EDIT: Ack. btw, I found out holding Shift in Paint makes your lines straight!


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 30, 2008)

Hoooly shit, I'm lost.

We need an algorithm for this shit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Edit:* I wish Paint could CTRL + Z past the last three lines...


----------



## Orc (Jun 30, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Hoooly shit, I'm lost.
> 
> We need an algorithm for this shit...
> ...


Next is yours since silverspoonie gave it to you.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2008)

wut i dont get it wut we drawin now

i drew raptor jesus is that good enough


----------



## Orc (Jun 30, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> wut i dont get it wut we drawin now
> 
> i drew raptor jesus is that good enoughNEXT:
> A Dolphin and Jesus, Chillin' Out


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 30, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> wut i dont get it wut we drawin now
> 
> i drew raptor jesus is that good enough


Yes, this is win.


----------



## Orc (Jun 30, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moozxy (Jun 30, 2008)

NEXT:
Jellybeans doing the hokey pokey


----------



## raulpica (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gotta draw those jellybeans...

Here they come:






NEXT:
Your Favourite Mecha.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 30, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> Jellybeans doing the hokey pokey
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moozxy (Jun 30, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> NEXT:
> Your Favorite Furry Video Game Character Eating Your Favorite Food
> ...


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 30, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> Your favorite food eating your favorite video game character








NEXT:
First thing that pops into your head


----------



## silverspoon (Jun 30, 2008)

.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 30, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> Your favorite food eating your favorite video game character
> Kirby getting eaten by a Gyros Pita.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 30, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> Your favorite food eating your favorite video game character
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raulpica (Jun 30, 2008)

OMG... It's... *GURREN-LAGANN*!






NEXT:
Costello!

Hope you like it, I spent quite a bit of time on this drawing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



100% MS Paint and a mouse


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 1, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> OMG... It's... *GURREN-LAGANN*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT thats a epic win paint drawing


----------



## Orc (Jul 1, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> OMG... It's... *GURREN-LAGANN*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## silverspoon (Jul 1, 2008)

.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 1, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ORC you're AWESOME too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm moved


----------



## moozxy (Jul 1, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raulpica (Jul 1, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More Gurren-Lagann Awesomeness! Great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There's a friend of mine here that says that you have a Picasso-style of drawing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He'll probably join GBATemp because of this thread


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm still working on the mario ;-) but gotta stop drawing now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










maybe will finish it later.

(and it is to big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

EDIT: done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







NEXT: EPIC WIN
(whatever you think is epic, draw it)​


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 1, 2008)

My MS Skills suck!!

Whats the secret to success


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Whats the secret to success



I use the line tool alot


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> NEXT: EPIC WIN
> (whatever you think is epic, draw it)​
> I suck at MS Paint....I was trying to draw Chrono from Chrono Trigger,but am not determined enough....well I finished his face.
> 
> ...


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> NEXT: Bulbausar humping squirtle,and pikachu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 1, 2008)

NEXT:any thing that is OVER 9000!!!11111!!11


----------



## Neko (Jul 1, 2008)

* NEXT : GREAT TEACHER ONIZUKA!!!*


----------



## raulpica (Jul 1, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> NEXT:any thing that is OVER 9000!!!11111!!11
> *VEGITA!
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 1, 2008)

is that how he looks? (i was to lazy to google ,lol)





NEXT: MUDKIPZ


----------



## raulpica (Jul 1, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> NEXT: MUDKIPZ
> Mudkipz!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm new here to GBATemp... I love drawing so I wanted to join in too


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 1, 2008)

SEPHIROSSS (as japanese people would say it XD)






NEXT: KIRBYZ​
@tmd_one: of course you can join


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 1, 2008)

LUPIN III NEXT:


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 1, 2008)

NEXT: Lupin III (manga series)


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 1, 2008)

nvm


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 1, 2008)

edit: but i thought it was Micheal Jackson >=(


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 1, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> edit: but i thought it was Micheal Jackson >=(


lolololololololololololololololololololololololoololololololololololllololololol
lolololollolllololoolo


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 1, 2008)

NEXT: NINJA GAIDEN


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 1, 2008)

im not very good at paint -______________-


----------



## Orc (Jul 1, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> im not very good at paint -______________-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deletable_Man (Jul 1, 2008)

doh too slow on ninja gaiden




RADICAL!






NEXT: Trout-Slapping


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 1, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> RADICAL!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> RADICAL





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> Trout-Slapping


----------



## Orc (Jul 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> Trout-Slapping
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> Trout-Slapping
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deletable_Man (Jul 1, 2008)

NEXT: Pokemon Themed Kitchenware!


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 1, 2008)

It's a fork, Ok?  >_<

Next: BoneMonkey on a BBQ.


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> Pokemon Themed Kitchenware!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orc (Jul 1, 2008)

Deletable_Man said:
			
		

> NEXT: Pokemon Themed Kitchenware!
> 
> QUOTE(Sinkhead @ Jul 2 2008, 12:19 AM) Next: BoneMonkey on a BBQ.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 1, 2008)

BM has no meat, so its all bone.

Next: ScuberSteve


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 1, 2008)

NEXT:  DESU


----------



## Deletable_Man (Jul 1, 2008)

EDIT: BETTAR!!

NEXT: NINJA TURTLES


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 1, 2008)

Excuse me, I have headaches and I have not finished!                 NEXT: A Character OF HALO2


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 1, 2008)

lolololcraptasticmasterchierflololol




^ i think next time i'll save it as PNG >__>​OSHI- I FORGOT HIS HAND 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NEXT: HRTH!!1


----------



## chuckstudios (Jul 1, 2008)

NEXT: MIGHTY BOMB JACK
(I got that as a word before on iSketch...)


----------



## Deletable_Man (Jul 1, 2008)

chuckstudios said:
			
		

> NEXT: MIGHTY BOMB JACK


----------



## raulpica (Jul 1, 2008)

Deletable_Man said:
			
		

> NEXT: MIGHTY BOMB JACK
> A quick sketch
> 
> 
> ...




Why Hotel Duck and not Dusk?
Click here:



Spoiler



Does anyone like Hotel Duck?
 Dusk
 duck XD
 still haven't played it
 rofl
 yes
 HOTEL DUCK SHOULD BE NEW RADICAL THEME
 i'm more for quick games lately
 GO AND PLAY IT
 lewl
 ok, i'll do that
 its about a hotel in the dusk
 either that or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ...
 Hotel Duck is better
 lulz


----------



## Deletable_Man (Jul 1, 2008)

er hem well. 





NEXT:


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 1, 2008)

i thought it was homebound.....​

NEXT:


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 1, 2008)

NEXT: BIDOOF


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 1, 2008)

next: weegee


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 1, 2008)

NEXT: ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 1, 2008)

Next?


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 1, 2008)

Next: my mom


----------



## Deletable_Man (Jul 1, 2008)

blargh my stupid AYB font wasnt working D:!



			
				ferrariman said:
			
		

> Next: my mom


----------



## Orc (Jul 1, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> my mom
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 1, 2008)

Next, ORC and Linkiboy


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 1, 2008)

NEXT:
Asians with musical instruments


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 1, 2008)

Next: God and the world


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 2, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Next: God and the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moozxy (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT:
NIPPLE BELLY BUTTON


----------



## Prophet (Jul 2, 2008)

Some of you guys are like gods with that ms-paint. I wish I could draw  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is all, go on and continue now... *wimper*


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 2, 2008)

I haven't understood  what you meant for the drawing lol


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 2, 2008)

n00b


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 2, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> NIPPLE BELLY BUTTON
> 
> 
> ...



(science+moozxy gattai'd apparently)


----------



## Orc (Jul 2, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Next:
> SCIEZXY
> (science+moozxy gattai'd apparently)


Okay, this is pretty difficult. Who's up to the task? I'm pretty stumped on how to start.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 2, 2008)

got it covered...





NEXT:  Nintendo has an affair with Sony


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 2, 2008)

Can someone think of a NEXT for me?


----------



## raulpica (Jul 2, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Next
> SCIEZXY
> 
> (science+moozxy gattai'd apparently)
> ...



EDIT: Better colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT2: Sure MS Paint's JPG compression is crap.


----------



## Orc (Jul 2, 2008)

Damn awesome Ganmen. Scieozxy would be proud.



			
				ferrariman said:
			
		

> Can someone think of a NEXT for me?NEXT:
> RADICAL


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT:Mindfuck


----------



## raulpica (Jul 2, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> RADICAL



RADICAL!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT: LIGHTSABER FIGHT!!!11!!!one!!!!1!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 3, 2008)

next: yaoi​


----------



## Orc (Jul 3, 2008)

God damnit Linkiboy, I gotta go to class soon...




NEXT:
Your Rival in GBATemp!


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 3, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> Your Rival in GBATemp!
> NEMESIS!
> 
> ...


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 3, 2008)

NEXT: The Prince of Persia kicking ass!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 3, 2008)

ive never played prince of persia so i had to google so dont blame me if it looks bad


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 3, 2008)

NEXT: STEPHEN KING'S   "IT"


----------



## Orc (Jul 3, 2008)

tmd_one said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> Stephen King's "IT"


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 3, 2008)

ahahahhh, your "it"  rulez, this's beatiful


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 3, 2008)

Next it what?


----------



## Orc (Jul 3, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Next it what?Well the rules say that...
> NEXT:
> RADICAL


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 3, 2008)

NEXT: console war!

(oops... six fingers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: FIXED)


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 4, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> RADICAL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orc (Jul 4, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> GODDAMMIT that's not MS Paint!
> 
> ...


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> NEXT: console war!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dice (Jul 4, 2008)

^ that's a very good one there

(what's next?)


----------



## Neko (Jul 4, 2008)

Well the rules say that...
NEXT:
RADICAL


----------



## Orc (Jul 4, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> Well the rules say that...
> NEXT:
> RADICALUm... nope...
> 
> ...


----------



## Neko (Jul 4, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Dominik93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 4, 2008)

next: dreamcast 2.


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 4, 2008)

NEXT: Tempy
(GBAtemp logo..err..mascot?)


----------



## Orc (Jul 4, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> NEXT: Tempy
> (GBAtemp logo..err..mascot?)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 4, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> NEXT: Tempy
> (GBAtemp logo..err..mascot?)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 4, 2008)

This is my avatar (Corto Maltese) [rulez] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 NEXT:	your perverse dream


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 4, 2008)

tmd_one said:
			
		

> NEXT:	your perverse dream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 4, 2008)

wash your eyes!


----------



## raulpica (Jul 4, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Next:
> The Fourth of July... GONE WRONG
> BoneMonkey = Golden Comedic Material!
> ...


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 4, 2008)

T3H ROB!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry for the cap's color, but the jpg compression just sux


NEXT:A Jojo from jojo's bizarre adventure


----------



## Orc (Jul 4, 2008)

tmd_one said:
			
		

> NEXT:A Jojo from jojo's bizarre adventure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 5, 2008)

lol found it on google images xD

Using a macbook no MS paint xD


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 5, 2008)

NEXT: *RADICAL*


----------



## raulpica (Jul 5, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> NEXT: *RADICAL*
> Radical death by Orc.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 6, 2008)

This is a guy brandishing a Katana (samurai jack ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




please post what you think of it


----------



## Orc (Jul 6, 2008)

tmd_one said:
			
		

> This is a guy brandishing a Katana (samurai jack )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 6, 2008)

why do you draw me with brown hair orc. even in the pics i posted in tempers thread, and in my avatar, i have blond hair


----------



## Orc (Jul 6, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> why do you draw me with brown hair orc. even in the pics i posted in tempers thread, and in my avatar, i have blond hair


Yep I know, but it's a base color but it's not even half-way done... and now I feel lazy about finishing it.


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 8, 2008)

NEXT:JHONNY BRAVO


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 8, 2008)

My fav CN character yayz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







but i phail at drawing him correctly >_>

NEXT:


----------



## Neko (Jul 8, 2008)

NEXT :

Me trading in my old DS phat for a DS Lite @Gamestop.


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 8, 2008)

TMD_ONE RULLEZ


----------



## The Worst (Jul 8, 2008)

next:  little quiting tempcast


----------



## Orc (Jul 8, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> *snip*Next:
> LITTLE QUITTING TEMPCAST


EDIT: LOL


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 8, 2008)

To the person who draws the picture Orc requested, keep it nice. Flaming through pictures is still flaming, and it's still mean.


----------



## Orc (Jul 8, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> To the person who draws the picture Orc requested, keep it nice. Flaming through pictures is still flaming, and it's still mean.


It was The Worst's mine originally said NEXT: RADICAL since he didn't put anything at first then edited it to reflect his change.
Please keep it nice as Sinkhead says.

*Sinkhead:* Sorry about that Orc, Sinkhead should slow down...


----------



## JPH (Jul 8, 2008)

man, mspaint really sucks.






Next: moogly narin


----------



## raulpica (Jul 8, 2008)

Off-Radical:




ScuberS


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 8, 2008)

LITTLE QUITTING TEMPCAST






NEXT: COSTELLO IN ITALY


----------



## Orc (Jul 8, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Next: sinkheadSinkhead and ScuberS:
> *HAPPY TOGETHER*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raulpica (Jul 8, 2008)

Whoa, awesome, shaun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL @ ORC


----------



## JPH (Jul 8, 2008)

kinda got annoying, drawing with the keyboard mouse pad 
btw, that was moi tastic shaun. you rox at paint.

COSTELLO IN ITALY




NEXT: URZA IN 20 YEARS


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 8, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Off-Radical:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you WIN


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 8, 2008)

URZA IN 20 YEARS




NEXT: THE LEGEND OF ZELDA AS A SHOVELWARE GAME


----------



## raulpica (Jul 8, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd with Romaji and Japanese.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 8, 2008)

NEXT: Secret blueprints of Nintendo's next console


----------



## KDH (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes, I know its not exactly blueprints, but I don't feel like drawing a PCB.

*NEXT:
YOUR BRAIN ON DRUGS*


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 9, 2008)

NEXT:  Something involving ScuberS...
THAT ISN'T HOMOSEXUAL.
Can it be done?  Who knows...


----------



## notnarb (Jul 9, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> NEXT:  Something involving ScuberS...
> THAT ISN'T HOMOSEXUAL.
> Can it be done?  Who knows...



sir that kind of picture is





NEXT: A baby's arm scolding an apple


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 9, 2008)

A baby's arm scolding an apple






NEXT: 3 Rhinos greeting alien life forms with confetti


----------



## Gore (Jul 10, 2008)

I FORGOT TO READ THE THREE RHINOS SO I JUST PUT ONE SOZ DON'T BAN ME







UP NEXT:
ANYTHING TO DO WITH TENTACLES


----------



## JPH (Jul 10, 2008)

ANYTHING TO DO WITH TENTACLES





NEXT: MICE LISTENING TO iPODS


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 10, 2008)

NEXT: SHOOP DA WHOOP


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 10, 2008)

NEXT:A CHARACTER OF DEXTER'S LABORATORY


----------



## Gore (Jul 10, 2008)

NEXT: SHOOP DA WHOOP

I drew one, but then when I went to upload it I had one I drew a month ago.
So I'll post it instead.




I think that's actually from MSN handwriting, so..





UP NEXT : A CHARACTER FROM DEXTER'S LABORATORY


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 10, 2008)

tmd_one said:
			
		

> NEXT:A CHARACTER OF DEXTER'S LABORATORY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## notnarb (Jul 11, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> NEXT: The GBAtemp Staff Meet up... In NEW/OLD AVATAR FORM!
> I can only think of one staff in a gbatemp avatar
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gore (Jul 11, 2008)

NEXT: THE TASTE YOU CAN SEE 


I didn't want to do cinnamon toast crunch, so I chose..
CHOKOLIT REIGN
Because you can see it.
I even put crappy little chocolate rain drops.




As you may see, I just got really lazy and didn't work it on any more from one point, and that's when I added the drops and saved it.





UP NEXT : GOOD BOOTS


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 11, 2008)

TMD_ONE RULEZ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next:the character of your favorite comics!


----------



## Gore (Jul 11, 2008)

This doesn't really count for the thing, next person still draws a comic characters.
I just wanted to draw Lucas, because Lucas is really awesome.
But I made a lot of my lines way too thick and I couldn't get a good skintone color..






Damn all you CAD haters.


----------



## JPH (Jul 11, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> This doesn't really count for the thing, next person still draws a comic characters.
> I just wanted to draw Lucas, because Lucas is really awesome.
> But I made a lot of my lines way too thick and I couldn't get a good skintone color..
> 
> ...


Heh, nice drawing...but what's the next thing you want drawn? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We gotta keep the game going somehow!


----------



## Gore (Jul 11, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> PaperPlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you even read my post?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



narnar. I don't want it to count for the thread, I want the next to go with tmd's choice.


----------



## JPH (Jul 11, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> Did you even read my post?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that better?


----------



## Gore (Jul 11, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> PaperPlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FIX'D and yes.


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 11, 2008)

Excuse me, but there can follow, I realized just something .... I must remove my images from gif signature?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 11, 2008)

tmd_one said:
			
		

> Excuse me, but there can follow, I realized just something .... I must remove my images from gif signature?


You can have GIF, as long as its under 50KB


----------



## Gore (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't want radical to die, so I wasted 45 mins on BatMan.
Although time spent on BatMan isn't really time wasted... BatMan kicks ass!






UP NEXT : SNAKE MAN (MEGAMAN III)


----------



## notnarb (Jul 12, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> NEXT: CHARACTER FROM YOUR FAVORITE COMIC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 12, 2008)

NEXT: ROBIN OF BATMAN


----------



## notnarb (Jul 12, 2008)

tmd_one said:
			
		

> NEXT: ROBIN OF BATMAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 13, 2008)

NEXT:YAOI SUPER, WITH OUR AVATAR IN IT


----------



## The Worst (Jul 14, 2008)

*Quoting wont work, sowwy.
*
_lag_





NEXT:YAOI SUPER, WITH YOUR AVATAR IN IT


b/c mine was just sooo awful


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 14, 2008)

NEXT:WHAT  YOU  WANT


----------



## raulpica (Jul 14, 2008)

tmd_one said:
			
		

> NEXT:WHAT  YOU  WANT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orc (Jul 14, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> Whatever Nintendo will unveil at E3.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> NEXT:WHAT  YOU  WANT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jgu1994 (Jul 14, 2008)

At notnarb: holy crap, calvin and hobbs is like my favorite comic ever.


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> 4 Zombie Tempers chasing Costello
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 14, 2008)

tmd_one did you join this forum just for this topic.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 14, 2008)

Upperleft beat me to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> tmd_one did you join this forum just for this topic.


Yeah


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 4 Zombie Tempers chasing Costello








the guy you see on the broom in the sky is scubasteve, the thing onto orc is disguised as owl, then there is my signature on the tombstone, and then the wonderful costello ...


NEXT: Hrthday party


----------



## Orc (Jul 16, 2008)

This is me and the weather. Fuck the weather, really. :/




NEXT: Hrthday party


----------



## Gore (Jul 16, 2008)

I was gonna put portal turrets in, but that's overdone, and I got lazy.

UP NEXT : PIZZA. WITH ARMS AND LEGS AND AWESOME.


----------



## Orc (Jul 16, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> UP NEXT : PIZZA. WITH ARMS AND LEGS AND AWESOME.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 16, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> The monster under your bed.







NEXT: a monkey and a pig on a roller coaster


----------



## Orc (Jul 16, 2008)

not related, just wanted to doodle...





			
				tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> a monkey and a pig on a roller coaster


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 16, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> not related, just wanted to doodle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this must be what you see in the mirror :]


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 16, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> a monkey and a pig on a roller coaster









NEXT: A SHIP IN THE SEA


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 16, 2008)

Captain Maltese search scubasteve, but discovers that it is swimming ... scubasteve swim even though there is a sign indicating the danger of sharks, while the second in command orc is at the helm .... on deck are resting, silverspoon, raulpica and linkiboy​





 TMD_ONE RULEZ

NEXT: SUPER MARIO KART


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 17, 2008)

I posted this design because I liked, but 'I find that it is not come to my expectations, I could commit more to do




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> NEXT: SUPER MARIO KART


----------



## Law (Jul 17, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> NEXT: SUPER MARIO KART



Terrible Mario Kart



Spoiler












NEXT: DONKEY KONG


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 17, 2008)

NEXT:A character of Nana


----------



## notnarb (Jul 20, 2008)

tmd_one said:
			
		

> NEXT:A character of Nana
> thank you for changing it from something ridiculously hard.  Btw this picture is based purely on what I could tell from a google image search
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Costello (Jul 20, 2008)

@tmd_one: dude if that's what you can do with mspaint, I so wanna see what you can do with photoshop.


----------



## Gore (Jul 20, 2008)

tmd is good, but look at this guy in mspaint


----------



## notnarb (Jul 20, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> tmd is good, but look at this guy in mspaint


fixt


----------



## Orc (Jul 20, 2008)

NEXT:
Super mthrnite World


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm sorry about that NEXT... It was a bit too difficult 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had to do that sooner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I promise that from now on, I'll ask only simple things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I thank you all from the bottom for what you've said to me... Just think that I've started using mspaint only since a month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only did paper and pencil drawings before that. 
Soon I'll use Photoshop too, and I'll do some drawings for Mr. Costello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He just have to tell me what he wants to get dedicated, and I'll try to satisfy him.
A big thanks to everyone of you for rending me a member of this really nice forum, and especially to raulpica (a dear friend of mine) which introduced me to it.

NEXT:
Super mthrnite World


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 26, 2008)

tmd_one said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> Super mthrnite World
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 27, 2008)

YOU DIDNT DRAW THE BLUE HAT SO ITS NOT ME


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 27, 2008)

I dun see you in that pic Linki.


----------



## Gore (Jul 27, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> I dun see you in that pic Linki.


he probably thinks he's pac-man or something.


----------



## dice (Jul 27, 2008)

or the turd


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 27, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> or the turd



Or the shitstain


----------



## Gore (Jul 27, 2008)

or rick astley


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT: Mr. COSTELLO TO HONOLULU


----------



## tmd_one (Jul 31, 2008)

NEXT: RAUL PICA  VS TMD_ONE


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 31, 2008)

...am i in that background?


----------



## Gore (Aug 1, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> ...am i in that background?


If you haven't noticed, he includes you in almost every picture.


----------



## The Worst (Aug 8, 2008)

*
NEXT:  WHAT BONEMONKEY HAS BEEN UPTO SINCE BEING BANNED.*


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 9, 2008)

prepare for incoming drawings of bonemonkey fapping to bacon, with tears in his eyes


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Aug 10, 2008)

sorry me mac user
used photoshop
Next:a game box art of Nintendo vs Capcom vs Snk vs Marvel vs Godzilla


----------



## tmd_one (Sep 11, 2008)

JOKER OF BATMAN 
The last my masterpiece


----------



## Whizz (Sep 11, 2008)

*
NEXT:  MARIO + SONIC + MEGAMAN =?*


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## The Worst (Oct 1, 2008)

*RADICAL:*







*
NEXT: WHAT NINTENDO IS GOING TO ANNOUNCE TOMORROW*


----------



## Gore (Oct 2, 2008)

I apologize for making this retarded piece of shit.








Next UP : Wario eating a taco


E: lol compression


----------



## bombchu (Oct 2, 2008)

tmd_one said:
			
		

> JOKER OF BATMAN
> The last my masterpiece



Holy shit tmd_one... Holy shit. Holy shit! Envy.

Well, I don't have paint... but I'll go download a sub at some point, I s'pose! It'll be quite the ordeal~ I do vector stuff mostly!


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 2, 2008)

Boligrafo said:
			
		

> ANYTHING TO DO WITH TENTACLES


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 2, 2008)

Next up: p1ngpong versus bonemonkey, death  battle!


----------



## ScuberSteve (Oct 2, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Boligrafo said:
> 
> 
> 
> > ANYTHING TO DO WITH TENTACLES


So.
Fucking.
Pro.


----------



## Gore (Oct 2, 2008)

What the hell? I was Boligrafo that recently?
No. I wasn't. Was I?
Damn.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Oct 2, 2008)

too late


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 2, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Next up: p1ngpong versus bonemonkey, death  battle!
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Gore @ Oct 2 2008, 04:00 AM) What the hell? I was Boligrafo that recently?
> ...



Took two months to draw obviously!

Next up: p1ngpong versus bonemonkey, death  battle!


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Oct 3, 2008)

Next: What would Psp version 6743877685498723748587348675286756879348675674237898567432687876726r528672586756
85476843576543 would look like


----------



## notnarb (Oct 3, 2008)

Kanchome said:
			
		

> Next: What would Psp version 6743877685498723748587348675286756879348675674237898567432687876726r528672586756
> 85476843576543 would look like
> 
> 
> ...


deep down, _everybody_ hates Apple for a good reason or 2 or, if you are like me, 50+ reasons


----------



## The Worst (Oct 3, 2008)

*
WHY YOU HATE APPLE










NEXT:  WHY  YOU HATE THE WORST THE WORST IS DRUNK*


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 3, 2008)

UP NEXT A LLAMA EATING SPAGHETTI


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Oct 4, 2008)

next doom 4 porn version box art for psp


----------



## The Worst (Oct 9, 2008)

*NEXT: EDGE OF UNIVERSE.*


----------



## Talaria (Oct 9, 2008)

NEXT: Flying Spaghetti Monster


----------



## chuckstudios (Oct 9, 2008)

Talaria said:
			
		

> NEXT: Flying Spaghetti Monster
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(bitches need to learn what 400x350 means.)


----------



## Osaka (Oct 9, 2008)

Next: A Meep


----------



## Gore (Oct 9, 2008)

chuckstudios it's pretty much abolished, even orc doesn't abide by it






next : good boots


----------



## redact (Oct 10, 2008)

NEXT: JPH, Sinkhead and a baboon fighting to the death using garden hoes


----------



## The Worst (Oct 12, 2008)

*
NEXT: RADICAL*


----------



## redact (Oct 12, 2008)

Next: RADICAL!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 12, 2008)

Next: Grimace eating some tacobell​


----------



## redact (Oct 13, 2008)

NEXT: a crossbred squirrel/octopus


----------



## JPH (Oct 13, 2008)

REVIVAL OF RADICAL

NEXT RADICAL:
URZA IN TRENCHCOAT


----------



## redact (Oct 14, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> REVIVAL OF RADICAL
> 
> NEXT RADICAL:
> URZA IN TRENCHCOAT



CHEATER: you gotta draw the picture first


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 17, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> NEXT: a crossbred squirrel/octopus









NEXT UP A MOTHER BIRD FEEDING BABY LARVA BIRDIES


----------



## redact (Oct 18, 2008)

[email protected]^


----------



## Charlee (Oct 20, 2008)

NEXT: a pickle eating a llama... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. hi!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Oct 21, 2008)

NEXT: Grand theft auto: Turtle City.


----------



## Dark (Nov 1, 2008)

My first attemp to draw something





Next: Narin Vs You


----------



## Whizz (Nov 1, 2008)

Next:
A hamster and a Wiiwheel.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 2, 2008)

NEXT: hot muffin on muffin action!


----------



## Seven (Nov 2, 2008)

Next: Fruit wars


----------



## Gore (Nov 2, 2008)

next up : DINNER


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 3, 2008)

NEXT: Broken Roller-coaster


----------



## oliebol (Nov 4, 2008)

Next: Drunken Platypus VS. Sonic


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

Next: Mario VS Cloud Strife


----------



## Dark (Nov 5, 2008)

Homer (from the simpsons) V.s. Peter (from family guy)


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Nov 5, 2008)

ThePinkOne said:
			
		

> Homer (from the simpsons) V.s. Peter (from family guy)


Didn't feel like doing peter





*NEXT: Me being eaten by everyone on the forums (with milk) o yea no blood since i'm 100% cookie/biscuit*


----------



## ????????™ (Nov 13, 2008)

Next: The game cover of Super Smash Bros Gbatemp Edition


----------



## Upperleft (Nov 14, 2008)

NEXT: FANBOYS​


----------



## notnarb (Nov 23, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> NEXT: FANBOYS​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raika (Nov 25, 2008)

Next: Cross-dressed kirby


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 25, 2008)

NEXTORSZ: Tinymonkeyt and JPH's pubes combined​


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

NEXT: TrolleyDave versus some n00bs​


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 25, 2008)

NEXT: religion vs. science


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

NEXT: the Ban Hammer  Game


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 25, 2008)

NEXT: Religion vs. The Internet


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

NEXT: TrolleyDave vs Religion vs President Obama


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 26, 2008)

NEXT: p1ngpong vs. religion 

cant wait to see this...


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 27, 2008)

next: pikachus!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 27, 2008)

Next: Anything from Evangelion


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 27, 2008)

Next: tempy vs the world


----------



## Raika (Nov 27, 2008)

Next: Pikachu and Kirby Crossbreed


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 27, 2008)

Holaitsme, technically you cheated:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Let's start!
> 
> 1. Microsoft Paint
> 2. 400x350 pixels
> ...


Don't believe me, check number four.

But here you go anyways, Tempy v. World:






Kirbychu:





Next: a *drawing* of anything from Evangelion, no cheating this time!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

NEXT: Logic vs. Religion vs.  Senator McCain vs. Science vs. Pluto vs. the internet.


----------



## notnarb (Nov 27, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> NEXT: Logic vs. Religion vs.  Senator McCain vs. Science vs. Pluto vs. the internet.


Its these requests that slowly kill the topic lol


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

Fine, my request will be chuck norris v. Harry potter


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*NEXT:MegaAce(me) vs. someone of GBAtemp*


----------



## notnarb (Nov 29, 2008)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> *NEXT:MegaAce(me) vs. someone of GBAtemp*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDIT: I feel incredibly silly for not painting that black box white


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

RADICAL WII!!!


*NEXT:RADIOACTIVE COOKIES*


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 30, 2008)

NEXT: Pizzaroo in a fire.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

NEXT: NINTENDO'S NEXTCOMING CONSOLE


----------



## oliebol (Nov 30, 2008)

NEXT: a hard one! .... A game/movie with  the Radioactive Force members!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

with all?


----------



## oliebol (Nov 30, 2008)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> with all?


Maybe


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

there you are





sorry when i've painting something wrong  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





NEXT: TONI WITH RADIOACTIVE ARMY


----------



## Dark (Dec 4, 2008)

To lazy to draw the whole force so this is all i did






Next Holaitsme Vs raika (sorry if I spell your name wrong)


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

Next: GBATEMP VS GBATEMP'S EVIL CLONE


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

NEXT: MR T VS JPH


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 11, 2008)

NEXT: BUNNIES!!!


----------



## science (Dec 11, 2008)

NEXT: TEMPMAS GONE HORRIBLY WRONG!​


----------



## Orc (Dec 11, 2008)

NEXT: Staff Members breaking the rules too.​
Seriously though, let's get back following the rules I put on the first page. :/


----------



## Raika (Dec 13, 2008)

NEXT: Creep Smiley VS Tempy


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2008)

NEXT: Guitar Hero Zero


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 16, 2008)

next:

ban
KAI1!!


----------



## raulpica (Dec 16, 2008)

Seriously guys, remember to follow the rules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Orc said:
			
		

> Let's start![*]Microsoft Paint[*]400x350 pixels[*]Use of Mouse Preferred
> (tablet is okay if you have I guess but mouse more awesome)[*]Draw some shit![*]Upload
> (use tinypic or whatever image hosting)[*]Post your masterpiece.[*]Tell what next user has to draw.[*]????[*]PROFITYOU KNOW THE DRILL! GO!



Remember, MS Paint and 400x350 pixels! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy RADICAL


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 16, 2008)

but i dont know how to count 0_0 pixels


----------



## raulpica (Dec 16, 2008)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> but i dont know how to count 0_0 pixels


Hm... try pressing CTRL+E. Then you can set the Pixel size


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 16, 2008)

mine is how small?..


----------



## raulpica (Dec 16, 2008)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> mine is how small?..


Your Guitar Zero pic was 450x368 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The rules say it should be 400x350 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now enough with the OT, and start drawing again!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 16, 2008)

hmm





next: bankai!


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 17, 2008)

super heaven piecing giant worm linkiboy fag bankai

next: feels good man


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 17, 2008)

Next: ultra creep


----------



## Galacta (Dec 17, 2008)

Next: l3sp0ng vs Lesdrian


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 18, 2008)

l3sp0ng vs Lesdrian i couldnt draw l3sp0ng so I drew a pink ninja with spiderman powers xD






*NEXT:**RAGU SLEDING YAY!*


----------



## Sorox (Dec 19, 2008)

*Next: Sonic mcdonald*


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 20, 2008)

next:narin


----------



## Beatchu (Dec 21, 2008)

http://www.kurdishmusic.eu/images/narin%20feqe%201.jpg
:S

*Next: Samus-link-mario*


----------



## raulpica (Dec 22, 2008)

Dedicated to y'all RADICAL-noobs (just kidding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Sorry for not being in NEXT, but I don't like to waste a good drawing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Put some effort in those drawings! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This was all by free-hand without using any Paint tools except the brush.
Enjoy


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 22, 2008)

Beatchu said:
			
		

> *Next: Samus-link-mario*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 23, 2008)

next: smurfbear


----------



## El Peor (Dec 24, 2008)

*next: Radical*


----------



## Reaper (Dec 24, 2008)

[/URL]

NEXT: GIANT GAMECUBE


----------



## Sorox (Dec 24, 2008)

*Next: Wiizilla*


----------



## Raika (Dec 26, 2008)

Next: PS3 VS Wii


----------



## Reaper (Dec 27, 2008)

NEXT: MASTER CHEEEF


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 27, 2008)

i saw this its just too good


----------



## Reaper (Dec 27, 2008)

YOU NEED TO DRAW  SOMETHING
and what does the next guy draw?


----------



## Law (Dec 27, 2008)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> YOU NEED TO DRAW  SOMETHING
> *and what does the next guy draw?*



RADICAL


----------



## raulpica (Dec 27, 2008)

RADICAL BADASS WITHOUT RIGHT EYE​
*NEXT:
Guest_scubersteve_* SENDS MOOZXY SOME CANADIAN GUM*


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 28, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> *NEXT:
> Guest_scubersteve_* SENDS MOOZXY SOME CANADIAN GUM*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Westside (Dec 28, 2008)

Next: 

GBATemp's Destruction (and how it happens)

After getting drunk and ran over or something like that...






Next: 

Irony


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 29, 2008)

After getting drunk and ran over or something like that...




next:godot


----------



## alex (Dec 29, 2008)

Next:
Popcorn Rape


----------



## Beatchu (Dec 29, 2008)

*Next: Someone being annoyed at a Wii for some reason unknown*


----------



## Problem (Dec 29, 2008)

Next: ..........................................................RADICAL!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 29, 2008)

Next: A pokeman with a level over 9000


----------



## Upperleft (Dec 29, 2008)

NEXT: something cliche


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 29, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> NEXT: something cliche
> 
> 
> NEXT: A food blender... WITH ATTITUDE!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 29, 2008)

NEXT: GI Joe vs. Edgar Allen Poe.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 30, 2008)

*Next: Pizzaroo's Fanclub *


----------



## Law (Dec 30, 2008)

poor pizzaroo, only one member and even he's sad about being in the club






Next: Tempy takes a walk in the forest...


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 30, 2008)

goddamit i take 2 mins to draw a pizza and law's faster 0_o




next:
mudkipz


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 30, 2008)

*NEXT: :creeper than 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:*


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 30, 2008)

NEXT: THE TEMPY AWARDS SPONSORED BY DUNKIN' DONUTS.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 1, 2009)

From Paint 6.1 with love (the new Brush tool is awesome).

NEXT:
BoneMonkey gets unbanned


----------



## alex (Jan 1, 2009)

NEXT:
GBATemp the Game, screenshot


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 2, 2009)

NEXT: ??p???l


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 2, 2009)

next: motivational poster


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 4, 2009)

Next: Art


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 4, 2009)

next: OBJECTION!


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 4, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> next: OBJECTION!



sorry for mine crude drawing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Next: Dancing Queen


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 4, 2009)

NEXT: SPPED RACER: LOLI EDITION (CENSORED)


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 4, 2009)

next:
MAGATAMA


----------



## Osaka (Jan 4, 2009)

NEXT: whats orcs arch nemesis would be!


----------



## Orc (Jan 5, 2009)

NEXT: TOESOCKS


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Jan 5, 2009)

Next: THE INTERNETZ


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 6, 2009)

next:
art exam


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 6, 2009)

*NEXT:MUDKIPZ, BETA V.2*


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 7, 2009)

*NEXT: Duck dancing!! with lots of wub *


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Jan 7, 2009)

NEXT Things to buy and make the cashier go "WTF?"
[LINK]


----------



## Beatchu (Jan 14, 2009)

(post 10)

lets see who has gmod
Next: GMOD MINGEBAG


----------



## tmd_one (Jan 23, 2009)

NEXT: Goemon (from Lupin III) vs Link (from Zelda)!


----------



## Jdbye (Jan 24, 2009)

This topic is epic.


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Feb 1, 2009)

I actually haven't seen lupid III so I had to go by a pic i found on wikipedia.





Next: Doki Doki Majo Shinpan


----------



## Gore (Feb 3, 2009)

Can't be bothered to finish. Oh well, my Paints are probably considered cheating.






Next up : 
Electromagnet


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Feb 3, 2009)

I LOOK NOTHING LIKE THAT!!!


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 8, 2009)

next:orcorcorcosakosakaosaka


----------



## Icey (Mar 3, 2009)

I wanted to join this topic (even with my sucky MS paint skillz) but I haven't a clue what to do for the above. Any chance of something easier? or possible? O.o


----------



## ! ! &#33 (Mar 3, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> NEW RULE:
> If the first guy who got the last forgets to put what to draw next...
> NEXT:
> RADICAL


----------



## Labot2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

NEXT:
Uncomfortable Toilet Paper


----------



## Splych (Apr 3, 2009)

NEXT:
A blue ninja with a sword on his back


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 14, 2009)

lol blue ninja wit sword on his back wit a little taste of shuriken

NEXT: something odd


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Apr 18, 2009)

Something odd:
A chikin eating a guy's arm


Spoiler










Next: anything


----------



## Shuam (Apr 18, 2009)

Next: Mutant Gorilla.


----------



## [M]artin (May 5, 2009)

That's right, he can shoot lasers from his palm. Also from the tip of his tail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





NEXT:
A DS and a PSP, hanging out, being friends, NOT ENEMIES.


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (May 5, 2009)

Next: typical shovelware


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 5, 2009)

NUUUUUUU
I drew a pic too.
Oh wells, Ima post it anyway cuz I spent a good 3 minutes of my life.




(the Next is still the same as what Ethan94 posted)


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (May 5, 2009)

ShovelWhere?​




NEXT: Actual Shovelwear not this bullshit


----------



## [M]artin (May 5, 2009)

NEXT:
Your favorite food... AS OUR NEXT PRESIDENT.


----------



## Rebound (May 12, 2009)

NEXT: Pokemon crossed with Call of Duty


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2009)

the shovelware one was really good.
Next: An actual flame iguana (lizard sorrounded by flames)
so I can use it as mah avatar
edit: sorry


----------



## kjean (May 19, 2009)

Next: Giant Dongdrian.


----------



## [M]artin (May 22, 2009)

NEXT:
SNAAAAAAAAAAAKEEEEEEE!


----------



## Orc (May 22, 2009)

NEXT:
Your addiction.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 23, 2009)

Next: A shrubbery


----------



## kjean (May 23, 2009)

NEXT:
Your radical hero


----------



## iPikachu (May 24, 2009)

NEXT : sebastian from kuroshitsuji


----------



## kjean (May 25, 2009)

NEXT:
Toni Plutonij with Afro


----------



## [M]artin (May 28, 2009)

NEXT:
IT'S PRINNY, DOOD!


----------



## kjean (May 28, 2009)

NEXT:
One of your favorite moderator.


----------



## Gore (Dec 31, 2009)

Next : Good Boots​


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 31, 2009)

*NEXT: Nintendo celebrating New Years!*


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 31, 2009)

Next:a funny old man


----------



## updowners (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh, it was unstickied.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 31, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> Oh, it was unstickied.


Yep. I loved RADICAL. I should play it again


----------



## Westside (Dec 31, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Next:a funny old man








Next: Michael Jackson with tits.


----------



## Gore (Jan 1, 2010)

While I know the bird tits thing isn't funny, I did it cuz I'm NOT drawing MJ with girltits.







NEXT : CLAUS (preferably Mother 3 but any Claus you want I suppose)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 1, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> NEXT : CLAUS (preferably Mother 3 but any Claus you want I suppose)








Next: Jesus on a pogo stick.


----------



## bdr9 (Jan 1, 2010)

Jesus on a pogo stick.





Next: A Nintendo employee riding a unicycle


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 2, 2010)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> Jesus on a pogo stick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Terrible paint job. 

Next: A gigantic : creep :


----------



## updowners (Jan 2, 2010)

Next: Some guy getting headshot'd by a banana


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 2, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Next: A gigantic : creep :








See wat I did der?

Next: Geoffrey the Pringles Giraffe.

EDIT: Fuck. Um, do updowner's request first then mine


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 3, 2010)

@updowners








next: mario at discofever


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 3, 2010)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> @updowners



Thats effin sweet!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2010)

next:
pink bean

edit: oops


----------



## tmd_one (Jan 11, 2010)

NEXT:TMD1 ROBOTIC VERSION


----------



## updowners (Jan 19, 2010)

There's two to be done now.  TMD1 ROBOTIC VERSION and mario at discofever.

What should we do now? I don't want this topic to die


----------



## raulpica (Jan 19, 2010)

Go for "Mario at discofever", no one here knows how to draw a robotic version of TmD1. I should also tell him (he's a friend of mine), to not do those difficult NEXTs, as he will kill the game this way.

So...

NEXT: MARIO AT DISCOFEVER


----------



## updowners (Jan 19, 2010)

NEXT: SOMEONE PWN'ING


----------



## Gore (Jan 21, 2010)

A man having obtained good boots is "pwning".

Next : A red robot who likes to crush HU-MANS


----------



## ninchya (Jan 21, 2010)

My Red robot who loves crush hu-mans






next draw a dancing black kitty


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 22, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> blackdragonbahamut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's a way to commemorate the good old rare days


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 8, 2010)

ninchya said:
			
		

> next draw a dancing black kitty








*NEXT: your mom*


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 9, 2010)

Next: A cool car with a big engine sticking out of it. Don't forget the pipes!


----------



## raulpica (Mar 9, 2010)

A badass car with the engine sticking out

*NEXT: Protoman*​


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 10, 2010)

I think this is what he looks like. I can t be assed to look it up lol





NEXT UP: 
A Bear holding a Shark!


----------



## outgum (Mar 10, 2010)

ok, i know you said bear, but i took APE instead.
so here is the result...








NEXT:
Piccolo off Dragonball Z


----------



## Covarr (Mar 11, 2010)

NEXT: Sonic and his good friends, Elise Beat Agents.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Mar 11, 2010)

NEXT: P1ngp0ng after someone told him The DS-X sucks. (It doesnt)


----------



## outgum (Mar 11, 2010)

Covarr,
its special needs cannon XD


----------



## Orc (Mar 11, 2010)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> NEXT: P1ngp0ng after someone told him The DS-X sucks. (It doesnt)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Killa (Mar 11, 2010)

NSMB!


*NEXT: DRAW TONI PLUTONIJ WITH BIG BOOBIES
*


----------



## outgum (Mar 11, 2010)

Dam you Dr.Killa...
You force me to release my master peice early
Here was the Best DS game one i was working on







Next is Dr.Killas one


----------



## Sterling (Mar 12, 2010)

Epic trace outgum.


----------



## outgum (Mar 12, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Epic trace outgum.



you know you love it


----------



## Gore (Jul 28, 2010)

Dr.Killa said:
			
		

> *NEXT: DRAW TONI PLUTONIJ WITH BIG BOOBIES
> *


ERROR: Request has timed out








next: whatever you want (NOT RADICAL)


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 28, 2010)

next: radical mouse


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 28, 2010)

Up next
TRAVIS RADICAL TOUCHDOWN


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 1, 2010)

BUMP come on some one keep this going!


----------



## dice (Aug 1, 2010)

^ yes, you?


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 1, 2010)

I just did the last one


----------



## Gore (Sep 19, 2010)

RADICAL






up next whatever u want


----------



## Gore (Sep 19, 2010)

i drew that shit 2 weeks ago at 3am, here's a slightly less shit version
it's less radical as well






up next whatever you want


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

beautiful.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Gore (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Bunie (Sep 19, 2010)

BUNIES TURN!




I CAN TELL PERSON WHAT TO DRAW NEXT? Old woman chewing on an R4 GOGOGO


----------



## Gore (Sep 19, 2010)

NEXT: YOUR DRUGS


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 20, 2010)

next: good boots


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 20, 2010)

I suck at Paint

*NEXT: Intrawebz troll*


----------



## Gore (Sep 20, 2010)

up next : THE GRINCH


----------



## raulpica (Sep 21, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> *snip* (lol @ image name)
> up next : THE GRINCH
> This mouse SUCKS.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Pi (Sep 21, 2010)

I have no excuse for that shitty paint thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






NEXT:
Nathan poopyhead


----------



## Gore (Sep 25, 2010)

next:
space ghost playing gba


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2010)

Next: Mario kills Yoshi


----------



## Costello (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## Orc (Dec 15, 2010)

NEXT:
RADICAL


----------



## redact (Dec 15, 2010)

NEXT:
P1ngpong dreaming of homo-erotic statues


----------



## Orc (Dec 15, 2010)

NEXT:
WHAT HAPPENED TO SHOPTEMP


----------



## redact (Dec 15, 2010)

NEXT:
WHAT HAPPENED TO ORC'S PIXEL SHIRT


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 15, 2010)

NEXT:
ULTIMATE DS-SCENE ADMIN


----------



## redact (Dec 15, 2010)

NEXT:
RADICAL


----------



## raulpica (Dec 15, 2010)

I won't waste this awesome picture of NRJG, as the ultimate DS-SCENE Admin!


----------



## Forstride (Dec 15, 2010)

NEXT:
PUDDI


----------



## redact (Dec 15, 2010)

NEXT:
JOHN LENNON VS THE ZOMBIES


----------



## Forstride (Dec 15, 2010)

NEXT:
SECRET SAUCE


----------



## Orc (Dec 15, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> SECRET SAUCE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mameks (Dec 15, 2010)

Spoiler






			
				raulpica said:
			
		

> I won't waste this awesome picture of NRJG, as the ultimate DS-SCENE Admin!







Nothing to see here, move along


[RESERVED: DRAWING]


*COOL BEANS*


----------



## Goli (Dec 15, 2010)

NEXT:
PEOPLE FARTING


----------



## redact (Dec 21, 2010)

goli: next was hat simulator, not cool beans




NEXT:
PEOPLE FARTING


----------



## redact (Dec 21, 2010)

NEXT:
COSTELLO ON IRC


----------



## Sephi (Dec 25, 2010)

NEXT:
SEPHI VS ORC


----------



## Orc (Dec 25, 2010)

NEXT:
HOLDING YOUR POOP WHILE PLAYING AMNESIA


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2010)

NEXT:
TIGRIS ON THE BEACH


----------



## whoomph (Jan 5, 2011)

NEXT:
KIM JONG IL ATTEMPTS TO SOFTMOD HIS WII


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 6, 2011)

NEXT:
PlayStation 3 emulator on Nintendo DS


----------



## Paarish (Jan 7, 2011)

[reserved]







NEXT:
Trolls trolling a troll


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 7, 2011)

NEXT UP 3DS gives kids AIDS


----------



## redact (Jan 11, 2011)

NEXT:
SOMETHING NOT INVOLVING TERMINALLY ILL CHILDREN


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 11, 2011)

NEXT:
SOMETHING INVOLVING WEEGEE


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2011)

*NEXT: Tigris on a hot day*​


----------



## redact (Jan 12, 2011)

NEXT:
ORC vs A SHOE


----------



## Orc (Jan 12, 2011)

NEXT:
WHAT PEOPLE WHO POST ON 'RADICAL' BUT DON'T FOLLOW THE RULES ON PAGE 1 LOOK LIKE


----------



## redact (Jan 12, 2011)

NEXT:
RADICAL!


----------



## moozxy (Jan 13, 2011)

NEXT:
 AN TORNADO HAS HAPPENED!!!


----------



## raulpica (Jan 14, 2011)

OMG IT'S MOOZXY






NEXT:
Your favourite character in Earthbound


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2011)

*
*I have no idea what Earthbound is

NEXT:
FURRIES PLAYING FOOTBALL


----------



## Raika (Jan 14, 2011)

*
NEXT:*
A MILK BOTTLE HAVING A SEIZURE


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 15, 2011)

NEXT:
mirror with twitter and facebook connection


----------



## Orc (Jan 16, 2011)

Jivel1 said:
			
		

> NEXT:
> mirror with twitter and facebook connection
> 
> 
> ...




PRO-TIPS:[*]Read the rules on the first post so you don't look like a douche.[*]Know what Earthbound is and play it so you don't be a douche.


----------



## Sop (Jan 17, 2011)

Next: an angry female monkey eating donuts while playing Call of Duty:World at War zombies mode.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 17, 2011)

*NEXT:*CALL OF DUTY HALO MODERN WARFARE 2 BLACK OPS ZOMBIE MODE ONLINE GAMEPLAY LEFT 4 DEAD 2 BARBIE ADVENTURE EXTREME SNIPER MONTAGE NOOBKILLER 1111333777 NO SCOPE KNIFE THROW NUKE KILLSTREAK EXTREME GAMEPLAY TRAILER on yootoob


----------



## Sop (Jan 18, 2011)

Next: A USB thumb drive that creates naked women when plugged in to a USB port.


----------



## monkat (Jan 18, 2011)

NEXT: Derpiest Bubble Bobble Dragons Ever


----------



## raulpica (Jan 18, 2011)

NEXT:
Costello banning a spambot's ass


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 18, 2011)

next: R4 Upgrade revolution III 3DS Pandora RedBox Christmas Extreme International RTS version (with JPG quality!!!!!!) free download the software firm at the web on the box page www.¼ lol.cn.com.tk/r4

plz no fake r4's plz only the version above ^

it seems i have won the RADICAL game.


----------



## person66 (Jan 24, 2011)

You haven't won yet!





NEXT:
What would happen if monkat was mod


----------



## secretsauce (Jan 25, 2011)

NEXT:
P1NGPONG ON THE MOON


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 1, 2011)

next: 3ds emulator for game boy color with 3d mode support and no flash kits needed.


----------



## person66 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Next*:
Costello using the BANHAMMER


----------



## Ikki (Feb 6, 2011)

Next:

A pirate ninja


----------



## person66 (Feb 6, 2011)

NEXT:
The Edge of the Forum


----------



## Terminator02 (Feb 6, 2011)

I made that in paint

NEXT: Blog Articles


----------



## lukecop80 (Feb 15, 2011)

NEXT: Monkat


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 15, 2011)

NEXT:
RAGE!!!!


----------



## secretsauce (Feb 17, 2011)

NEXT
THAT '70S GBATEMP


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 17, 2011)

next: bill gates as a communist


----------



## whoomph (Feb 19, 2011)

*NEXT:*
Fred Phelps vs. gbatemp


----------



## Berthenk (Feb 20, 2011)

*NEXT:*
GBAtemp VS Yo Momma

Sorry, I'm a dick...


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 25, 2011)

*NEXT) CAPTCHA man*


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 25, 2011)

*next:* garbage​


----------



## Marlonguppy (Mar 10, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> *next:* garbage​







Next: white-space


----------



## epicCreations.or (Mar 11, 2011)

NEXT: A GBATemp sunset


----------



## tmd_one (Mar 12, 2011)

NEXT: GBATEMP VS THE ADMINS


----------



## whoomph (Mar 22, 2011)

NEXT: The most overlooked idea for a video game ever.


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 22, 2011)

If there was a size rule, I just realised there probably is and oh well.

Next: a typical feminist


----------



## whoomph (Mar 29, 2011)

*NEXT:*
Smell my cheese


----------



## redact (Apr 6, 2011)

NEXT:
P1ngpong's face after banning Monkat


----------



## tagzard (Apr 11, 2011)

Next a monkey dancing on a spaceship screaming gbatemp


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 18, 2011)

a dancing 3DS screaming F*CK SONY!!!

...while standing on a PS3


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 18, 2011)

Next:
Monkat and Sausage Head making a sex tape.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 13, 2011)

This is the best I can do for alanjohn's without getting banned:






Now, next up...How about what p1ng was thinking when he made his "p1ng fanboy" topic and took down all the stickied EOF threads? (the other idea was already done a few pages back)


----------



## Forstride (May 17, 2011)

Next up, Cesar and Secret-Sauce eating tacos in the playground.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 18, 2011)

next:
I am very glad, because I'm finally returning back home (? ????? ???, ???? ?, ???????, ??????????? ?????)


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Next:

A snail on a pogo-stick.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 10, 2011)

Next: Sad EHEC Sushi


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think the thread died cause no one knows what EHEC is, so I drew a normal sad sushi.




I know, I'm very skilled.

Next:

The peanut butter jelly time banana throwing up rainbows giving birth to unicorns.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2011)

Next: Sausage Heads reaction to his ban.


----------



## redact (Jul 31, 2011)

NEXT:
Return Of ORC


----------



## raulpica (Sep 24, 2011)

(Win7 Paint's fill tool sucks)

NEXT:
Return of RADICAL


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 5, 2011)

next: the first-person perspective of alanjohn


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 7, 2011)

Next: The EoF on December 21st 2012.


----------



## Necron (Nov 8, 2011)

Next: Costello moderating the EoF


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 9, 2011)

Next: A serious thread on the EoF.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 9, 2011)

Next: 2 girls 1 cup


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 9, 2011)

Next: Bill Gates buying a Mac.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 14, 2011)

Next: Having sex with a dragon


----------



## alidsl (Nov 14, 2011)

Next: Alan John trying to be cool


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 15, 2011)

Next: Youtube is deleted and all its users go to GBATemp instead.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 28, 2011)

I chose to be original and used colours!






Next: Jarsquatter


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't know anything about that Jarsquatter, so here's a waffle:





Edit: Since what I proposed seemed too hard for anyone to draw, here's something different

Next: soulx taking an arrow to the knee.


----------



## Quincy (Feb 14, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> I don't know anything about that Jarsquatter, so here's a waffle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Next: Wii U + Tablet Controller


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 14, 2012)

Next: Cave Story


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 15, 2012)

Next: Pie-flavoured pie.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 15, 2012)

someone has been watch asdf movie


----------



## ShinyLatios (Feb 16, 2012)

Next: A pokemon trainer finding a mew


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 16, 2012)

Next: My avatar redrawn.


----------



## Deleted member 282441 (Feb 23, 2012)

the fact that the size has to be something is no more.

your avatar is the thing next to your name, right?





NEXT: troll face


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Feb 27, 2012)

I drew a pretty picture! Please finish it someone!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 8, 2012)

YoshiInAVoid said:


> I drew a pretty picture! Please finish it someone!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


thats not a trollface!


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 8, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> YoshiInAVoid said:
> 
> 
> > I drew a pretty picture! Please finish it someone!
> ...


Look closely.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 8, 2012)

Alan John said:


> ShinyLatios said:
> 
> 
> > YoshiInAVoid said:
> ...


nice one.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Mar 8, 2012)

What??? I didn't intend to put a troll face in, it's just scribbles with edited hue to change colour of the layers.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 9, 2012)

Alan John said:


> ShinyLatios said:
> 
> 
> > YoshiInAVoid said:
> ...


I didn't fall for it.


----------



## Deleted member 282441 (Mar 11, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > ShinyLatios said:
> ...


what? I don't see anything.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 11, 2012)

Mariosegafreak said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Alan John said:
> ...


Because you fell for it.


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 8, 2012)

...theres no more ideas? I'll make one.

Ninja.


----------



## raulpica (May 8, 2012)

Enough blabber and more awesomeness (please no more crap drawings )



NEXT:
Your favourite GBA game/character​I'll say it again, crap drawings KILL the game.

Put a bit more effort in it, or just don't play.

kthx

*ALSO THE RULES SAY THAT THE DRAWING HAS TO BE 400x350*.


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 8, 2012)

here you go raulpi. fresh from the factory.






A pirate ninja professor robot with a degree in science made in a super secret underwater volcano lab. in space.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 8, 2012)

NEXT:
John Madden visiting Ukraine to become Anal John Madden.​


----------



## raulpica (May 8, 2012)

@[member='AlanJohn']


NEXT:
Costello taking care of spammers​


----------



## Foxi4 (May 8, 2012)

Took longer than expected... Paint.NET removes all your MSPaint Skillz, apparently...

In any case:




*Next: *_p__rowler as he prowls, whatever that means to_* you.*


----------



## AlanJohn (May 24, 2012)

NEXT:
Eurovision 2012​


----------

